

Don't return status codes (or null) from your methods - jwilliams
http://binstock.blogspot.com/2008/09/banishing-return-status-codes.html

======
wayne
For the counter-argument, read this by Raymond Chen, a developer on the
Windows Shell team:
[http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2005/01/14/352949....](http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2005/01/14/352949.aspx)

(In a nutshell, he argues it's really hard to write exception-safe code)

